# Fonts per E-Mail verschicken?



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juli 2003)

Hi.

Mal eine Frage, ich habe mir jetzt ein paar kostenlose Fonts runtergeladen und möchte die jetzt gern per Outlook 2002 verschicken.
Ich kann zwar auf die Datei zugreifen, aber leider funktioniert der "Einfügen" Button nicht. 
Die ttf´s zu zippen und senden ist kein Problem.
Wie kann ich dieses Problem umgehen, wenn ich einzelne Fonts verschicken will?


----------



## Tim C. (24. Juli 2003)

Mal probiert auf ttf Dateien ausserhalb des Windows\Fonts Ordner zuzugreifen bzw. diese zu importieren ?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juli 2003)

Aaah, es funktioniert. Dankeschön für die schnelle Hilfe.
Kannst Du mir evtl. auch sagen, warum es nur auf diesem Wege geht? Liegt das daran, dass der Fonts Ordner ein Systemordner ist?

Regards ALF


----------

